# Cost of Living in Sydney, NSW, Australia



## serennah (Jun 16, 2012)

Hi!

We are planning to move to Sydney soon and were wondering how much would be the cost of living for 2 persons. Although figures and estimates have been mentioned on the immigration website, I would prefer to know your personal experiences!

So, what do you have to say ? 

We are curious to know!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Serennah, I reckon you check the sticky threads for cost of living thread, do some research, it has been discussed a zillion times before


----------



## RR (Jul 30, 2012)

serennah said:


> Hi!
> 
> We are planning to move to Sydney soon and were wondering how much would be the cost of living for 2 persons. Although figures and estimates have been mentioned on the immigration website, I would prefer to know your personal experiences!
> 
> ...


kindly check this link below

Cost of Living in Sydney, Australia. Prices in Sydney.


----------

